# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Demi Dies

## Bryan

Dawn discovers a terrible secret about mike. She is soon confideing in Demi who issues Mike with an ultimatum. leave or his secret will become public knowledge (its beleived Mike was involved with a murder)
Mike panics and grabs Demi, driving out of Walford with her.
Will Demi be found safe or is Mike more evil than first thought.
(its beleived this storyline will pave the way for Rosie and Demis exit, Demi is rumoured to be getting killed of in a demolition site accident)

There is a rumour on Digital Spy which could turn out to be untrue, so im posting it in the Rumour Mill until confirmed.

----------


## Katy

i had a feeling mike would be involved in Demi and rosies exit.

----------


## crazygirl

i thought that demi and rosie were going to live with m ike

----------


## Bryan

> i had a feeling mike would be involved in Demi and rosies exit.


so die i but i hoped it was going to be a happy ending with Rosie leaving with the love of her life... but i cant see this happening...

the Millers have always been down to earth and one of the most realistic families in Eastenders... so i dont think this big explosive kind of exit really suits them, id imagine them to go out quietly

----------


## Katy

it would be really boring if they just left though, i hope they get a good ending as they have been good characters.

----------


## shannisrules

ooo interesting doesnt sound like the big plan they were planning though all that anxiety over this sounds good but not the best storyline ever

----------


## CrazyLea

i think it would be really good if this was true! sounds like it could be exciting

----------


## crazygirl

> i think it would be really good if this was true! sounds like it could be exciting


i'm hoping its true because it does sound really exciting

----------


## Angeltigger

Well if this is true! than maybe Eastenders want to get rid of Demi so they are making a Big storyline! and so she can not come back

----------


## Debs

if this is true it is a excellent storyline, demi dying will be a lot better than demi just leaving a in a black cab

----------


## CrazyLea

and it will also be alot more believable than her leaving in a black cab.. cause why would she leave darren and aleesha behind and even keith.

----------


## x Amby x

it would be really sad if Demi died. Poor Aleesha, both her parents would have died.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> it would be really sad if Demi died. Poor Aleesha, both her parents would have died.


Oh god yeah, I never thought of that!

----------


## willsmummy

It sounds like an exciting storyline, if it's true.

----------


## feelingyellow

Hmm, I like Demi and think it will be sad if she dies but this sounds quite good! If it's true, it will be quite interesting and good to watch!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kim

> i thought that demi and rosie were going to live with m ike


So did I but I wasn't entirely sure that Demi would go with Rosie and Mike for good.

----------


## Jojo

This would sound more realistic than Demi and Rosie leaving to live with Mike permanent, as I can't see Demi leaving Keith behind, they are pretty close...would be a good exit if this is true

----------


## Florijo

Hmmm, not sure EE needs _another_ death among its residents. Deaths in EE have lost any impact for me now as there have been too many of them. This exit seems too 'explosive' for my liking. The Millers are not the Allens or the Mitchells. When I see Keith, Rosie et al, I don't see 'exposive', I see plain and dowdy.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Hmmm, not sure EE needs _another_ death among its residents. Deaths in EE have lost any impact for me now as there have been too many of them.


True, EE have had way too many deaths these last few years, you go on the EE website, go in Classic Episodes and over half of them our from the last few years!
Deaths are supposed to make you cry or feel shocked or something... now it's like 'Oh another death' like it's just an average routine for EE.

----------


## crazygirl

so if demi dies how will rosie leave?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Well the rumour does seem to fit as why would Demi leave Aleesha behind  :Confused:   I suppose Rosie would be really upset over Demi's death so she decides to leave alone  :Searchme:   only a suggestion. I admit though, it would be harsh for Aleesha to lose both of her parents  :Sad:

----------


## Kim

Aswell as Aleesha being her daughter, Demi wouldn't leave her as she is all she has left of Leo. Maybe Mike has some involvement in Demi's death, so Rosie feels that she shouldn't keep Aleesha near Mike and gives her to Keith.

----------


## Cornishbabe

It sounds like an exciting exit. However I still wish demi didnt have to leave

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Another death eh?  How original.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hayley

It will be a really good tear-jerker storyline but it is such a shame to see her go she has done some really good acting.

----------


## Siobhan

Was it not said by the actors themselves that it is a happy ending for them?

----------


## JustJodi

> Another death eh? How original.


Well baby it was either that or a ride on the tube oops no  in the back of a black cab.. or doing a "Andy Hunter".. oh heck EE can't invent any thing good cos, they have to be cheap and recycle stories they already have  :Wal2l:

----------


## Cornishbabe

It is a bit hard to invent soo many ways for so many people to either die or leave the square. they havent done a plane or bus crashing into the vic yet or maybe aliens eating everyone who walks into the laundrette?

----------


## JustJodi

> It is a bit hard to invent soo many ways for so many people to either die or leave the square. they havent done a plane or bus crashing into the vic yet or maybe aliens eating everyone who walks into the laundrette?


Cornishbabe have you been watching Tom Cruise's War of the Worlds again  :Rotfl:

----------


## Siobhan

> Cornishbabe have you been watching Tom Cruise's War of the Worlds again


But why does everything have to be so dramatic. Why can't they just leave like normal people, you know, put up a for sale sign and leave. It happens in real life  :Searchme:

----------


## Cornishbabe

> But why does everything have to be so dramatic. Why can't they just leave like normal people, you know, put up a for sale sign and leave. It happens in real life


It would make sense instead of everyone being murdered or dieing. Does ayone ever just move house normally in the soaps. Walford funeral directors must get a lot of buisness.

----------


## JustJodi

> But why does everything have to be so dramatic. Why can't they just leave like normal people, you know, put up a for sale sign and leave. It happens in real life


*Oh I agree totally, but knowing EE  that would be way too EASY.. just my thoughts on it...*

----------


## tammyy2j

> i thought that demi and rosie were going to live with m ike


I don't think Demi would leave to live with Rosie and Mike she is very close to Keith and is Aleesha leaving. I think Demi dying is a good exit for her because i don't see her leaving Darren, Keith and Aleesha behind her.

----------


## xcutiekatiex

sounds like it could be true, thanks for posting  :Smile:

----------


## the_watts_rule

Sounds sad but really interesting to watch. The only way that she would leave Aleesha behind would be in her dying. Poor Aleesha.

----------


## Siobhan

> Sounds sad but really interesting to watch. The only way that she would leave Aleesha behind would be in her dying. Poor Aleesha.


who said aleesha is staying. I am sure a baby really have a say and would be assume that if the mother goes so does baby

----------


## Kim

It isn't very likely that a mother would die with her baby though.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> who said aleesha is staying. I am sure a baby really have a say and would be assume that if the mother goes so does baby


If Rosie goes,she could take Aleesha with her but Aleesha might stay with Keith. Just because Demi leaves, doesn't mean Aleesha will.

----------


## megan999

I don't like this storyline, too many people are dying in EE  :Crying:  . The actress who plays Demi is very good, I'll be sad to see her leave...  :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Siobhan

this is what I was looking for:

Apparently Radio 1 has said they've been told it's a happy ending for the pair.

it is in the spoiler section. So there is no guarantee she dies..

----------


## megan999

> this is what I was looking for:
> 
> Apparently Radio 1 has said they've been told it's a happy ending for the pair.


Yay!!! I am sooo glad, they deserve a good parting storyline   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## JustJodi

> I don't like this storyline, too many people are dying in EE  . The actress who plays Demi is very good, I'll be sad to see her leave...


*But............. she hasn't had a good story line since she ran off with Leo,, so maybe she is ready to spread her wings else where and try something different .........*

----------


## #1 Eastender

> *But............. she hasn't had a good story line since she ran off with Leo,, so maybe she is ready to spread her wings else where and try something different .........*


 i like the idea of demi havin a good storyline for once, but lets be realistic, she's 15 years old with a small baby! how she possibly spread her wings, and if she does leave, i doubt she would be leaving the one thing that reminds her of leo, aleesha, would she? its facts like these these that make me wonder 'will she/won't she die?'. also, do you think that demi and rosie's exits could be to with keith and rosie's would be wedding? just a thought!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> i like the idea of demi havin a good storyline for once, but lets be realistic, she's 15 years old with a small baby! how she possibly spread her wings, and if she does leave, i doubt she would be leaving the one thing that reminds her of leo, aleesha, would she? its facts like these these that make me wonder 'will she/won't she die?'. also, do you think that demi and rosie's exits could be to with keith and rosie's would be wedding? just a thought!


I think Rosie and Demi's exits will tie in with Rosie and Keith's wedding and let's face it, Demi would never leave Aleesha behind if she left so i think Demi is going to die.

----------


## xcutiekatiex

ye well maybe aleesha is going aswell they just havent put a notice out because the twins who play her are just babies ...... will be sad to see her go whtever happens shanas a fab actress  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

awwww no is this really true is she going to die

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> awwww no is this really true is she going to die


I am not sure if she is or not really  :Confused:   Because on the Eastenders website it said that the door is being left open for Rosie and Demi to return but then there has been no news on Aleesha leaving either and Demi wouldn't leave Aleesha behind no matter what happened so i really don't know  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Rosie and Demi, have hardly been in EE lately! It's a shame, especially if they are to leave. Then again, maybe they have a big storyline coming up. I hope Demi, does not die.

----------


## crazygirl

when do they leave??????????????????????????????

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> when do they leave??????????????????????????????


I just heard that they leave in the summer so must be in the next few months when they leave our screens  :Smile:

----------


## crazygirl

> I just heard that they leave in the summer so must be in the next few months when they leave our screens


oh well not long to go then! i think they will be killed but didnt we hear a rumour that mike was going to be involved with the depature

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> oh well not long to go then! i think they will be killed but didnt we hear a rumour that mike was going to be involved with the depature


Yeah i heard Mike was going to be involved in their departure but i also heard a rumour that Demi and Rosie's exits will tie in with Rosie and Keith's wedding  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I heard they was leaving in the summer too. I doubt any of them will die though.

----------


## Abbie

I havent actually seen Demi in ages lol its a shame cos i like her

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Yeah, same here. It's a shame she is leaving, I can find much worse people to leave, such a Naomi!

----------


## crazygirl

well no doubt we will find out soon

----------


## Abbie

Yer i hope so.............or do i?

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok Demi the rumour is that Demi dies, wasn't Rosie also supposed to die along with her ?? Now what is to become of Keef, Darren,Alesha, Dawn and Mickey????? For a short time the Millers were the ONLY REAL FAMILY unit on the Square...We haven't seen much of Demi or the baby in a long time, we see glimpses of Rosie and Keef once in a blue moon,, haven't seen Mickey since the model farce......*

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I don't know what will be left for Keith, Darren and Mickey to do once Demi and Rosie leave.

----------


## Abbie

I know i mean from my point of view they are the two mian characters in that family

----------


## Martin

i'm really quite bored of this and it hasn't even happened yet.

i don't see how they can have an exciting death storyline for somebody that hasn't even been on screen in over a month.  she could just leave and nobody would notice.

----------


## JustJodi

> i'm really quite bored of this and it hasn't even happened yet.
> 
> i don't see how they can have an exciting death storyline for somebody that hasn't even been on screen in over a month. she could just leave and nobody would notice.


*You know something, I have to agree with you... its just like Juley, he wasn't seen for some time, then all of sudden hes getting punched in the face, then disapears,, so Demi  won't be missed if she quietly disapeared, why build up a big story for her "death" ?????  I just do not understand it  *

----------


## BlackKat

> *You know something, I have to agree with you... its just like Juley, he wasn't seen for some time, then all of sudden hes getting punched in the face, then disapears,, so Demi  won't be missed if she quietly disapeared, why build up a big story for her "death" ?????  I just do not understand it  *


She's linked to her family in the Square. If she just disappeared yet we still saw her family, who never mentioned her, it would be ridiculous. They have to have some sort of leaving storyline for her, as well as Rosie.

----------


## #1 Eastender

> She's linked to her family in the Square. If she just disappeared yet we still saw her family, who never mentioned her, it would be ridiculous. They have to have some sort of leaving storyline for her, as well as Rosie.


 i think her exit will deffinately be part of a big storyline because in all the magazines ive read about her leaving it says she and rosie leave in either a 'tragic' or 'gripping' storyline this summer, around the time keith and rosie are 'supposed' to get married and also not long after little mo's exit. what i think they will do is concentrate on little mo and her final scenes for a while and when that is ove, turn their attentions onto demi's exit, whether she dies or not remains a mystery, though i personally hope she doesn't die because then poor aleesha will be left without any parents before she even turns two, how awful would that be and she is a brilliant actress, so if she doesn't die their is always a possibility of a return!

----------


## shannisrules

they're not giving out many spoilers about it are they? makes me think it wont be one of the main storylines this sumer it'll be a shame if they dont give thema  good send off hopefully it will be unoriginal ie not a balck cab exit

----------


## BlackKat

> they're not giving out many spoilers about it are they? makes me think it wont be one of the main storylines this sumer it'll be a shame if they dont give thema  good send off hopefully it will be unoriginal ie not a balck cab exit


I agree -- it's most likely be the Millers main storyline this year, but I doubt it'll affect much else in the Square.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> if this is true it is a excellent storyline, demi dying will be a lot better than demi just leaving a in a black cab


Yes that is true, I do not think she can afford a black cab!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

No sign of Shana Swash and Gerry Cowper at the awards last night.  Gerry's normally with the EE award ceremonies, so I'd take this as a sign they've already finished their last scenes and left EE.  That means their exit should be around late June/early July.

----------


## Jojo

> No sign of Shana Swash and Gerry Cowper at the awards last night.  Gerry's normally with the EE award ceremonies, so I'd take this as a sign they've already finished their last scenes and left EE.  That means their exit should be around late June/early July.


 Shana was there - looking at JW's pics in the pic thread, she was anyway Richie as I'm sure i've just spotted her in one of her photos from today......

----------


## di marco

> Shana was there - looking at JW's pics in the pic thread, she was anyway Richie as I'm sure i've just spotted her in one of her photos from today......


yeh i think shana was in one of dawns photos

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

They must be or just about be filming their final scenes, but no spoilers have been leaked yet over how they are going to leave, so Eastenders are keeping it quite close to their chests, which is good, i hope they don't reveal how they are going to leave until the scenes are aired.  :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

it is a shame that Demi did not appear in any story lines lately. I'm sorry to see her go she is clearly a good actress, hope she does well after EE. I prefer her over Dawn, Darren and Keith any day.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> it is a shame that Demi did not appear in any story lines lately. I'm sorry to see her go she is clearly a good actress, hope she does well after EE. I prefer her over Dawn, Darren and Keith any day.


I have to agree with you, Shana is a very good actress and i thought Eastenders made a massive mistake axing her from EE. She proved she was a great actress last year with the Leo storyline.  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I have to second that, there are characters, *cough naomi cough* that could easily been axed, and not missed. It's a shame she has to go.

----------


## crazygirl

it says in this weeks 'whats on tv' that rosie considers a job opportunity in Norfolk!

----------


## JustJodi

*So if what Crazygirl says is true, then I presume that Demi, the baby and rosie will just leave ?????? and take a job in Norfolk ?? thats a good thing,, I am so TIRED of all the deaths in Walford. *

----------


## lollymay

but its not a very good exit though, pretty rubbish, just another black cab one.

----------


## JustJodi

> but its not a very good exit though, pretty rubbish, just another black cab one.


*I agree it is a lousy exit ...but its better than being taken out in a hearse..lessee......1-black cab  2- bus  3- tube  5-bum a ride with old Mike?????*
*I really would hate to have another death in Wal Ford,, the cemetary is getting a bit crowded .....*

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> but its not a very good exit though, pretty rubbish, just another black cab one.


A black cab to Norfolk would be a bit on the expensive side, _broad_ly speaking.  :Ponder:

----------


## crazygirl

this happens next week! but she might not take the job yet!!

----------


## JustJodi

> this happens next week! but she might not take the job yet!!


*Hmmmmm if she is smart...... she would take it and leave old Keef  in his damn chair and stupid remote control..... he would never know she was gone until he got hungry or wanted a cuppa tea......* 

*Ok we all know that Demi and Rosie are leaving,,,,,,,,, but is there anything,  any where  that says DEMI WILL DIE ???*

----------


## Kim

> *Hmmmmm if she is smart...... she would take it and leave old Keef  in his damn chair and stupid remote control..... he would never know she was gone until he got hungry or wanted a cuppa tea......* 
> 
> *Ok we all know that Demi and Rosie are leaving,,,,,,,,, but is there anything,  any where  that says DEMI WILL DIE ???*


Nothing has been confirmed about Demi dying or not dying.

----------


## Jojo

I thought EE had said that an "explosive exit" was planned for them  :Searchme:  Disappearing to Norfolk isn't what I would call an explosive exit, or maybe I read things wrong... :Ponder:

----------


## Kim

You could have an abduction at Mike's hands, or a near death scenario so that Demi is thought dead but isn't. There's any number of possibilities.

----------


## Jojo

Yes, agreed, but "just leaving for a job in Norfolk" isn't what i'd call explosive, so was thinking is something else behind it and not just them getting into a black cab and leaving..

----------


## Katy

I reckon they will have a lame exit to Norfolk, as thats what usually happens i hope im proved wrong though.

----------


## Kim

I was thinking that either the rumour is true, and it isn't, and Rosie is doubtful about leaving because she discoveres in some way that Mike is there, and he isn't the most trustworthy, so she has doubts about going, but he is so desperate to get Rosie up there that he abducts Demi and takes her up there, maybe leading to her going into hospital or something. I've heard that their exits involve Mike, whatever the plotline may be.

----------


## crazygirl

a picture od demi here it looks like she is cleaning something because i can see a sponge i found it on digital spy they recon she breaks her arm 

and also found this article about the job in norfolk


Rosie finds a potential job - in Norfolk
Airs Thursday, June 29 2006 at 19:30 BST on BBC One

Ruby is upset when Stacey tells her that there is a "to let" sign up outside the Allen house and goes looking for Jake.

Elsewhere, Rosie finds an advert in a magazine looking for couples to work as housekeepers. She tells Keith about the job and he is shocked to discover it's in Norfolk.

Meanwhile, Minty is pleased when SJ turns up ready to go to Germany. She goes out to get some things from the market for the trip, but when she receives a call on her mobile, she rushes off without telling him.

Ian is left in a sticky situation when he is asked to bring his "wife" along to the Walford Community Charitable Trust auction. 

Check back on Tuesday, June 20 for a more detailed synopsis of this episode

----------


## di marco

> a picture od demi here it looks like she is cleaning something because i can see a sponge i found it on digital spy they recon she breaks her arm


its rosie that breaks her arm i think after cleaning the windows

----------


## crazygirl

> its rosie that breaks her arm i think after cleaning the windows


 so why is demi on the floor?  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## di marco

> so why is demi on the floor?


well from the picture, it looks like shes helping rosie whos also on the floor

----------


## crazygirl

> well from the picture, it looks like shes helping rosie whos also on the floor


  :Lol:   :Lol:  stupid me i thought that was rosie in the gray  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I have a feeling that Rosie and Demi won't die now, i think everything will kick off at the wedding and Rosie finally loses her temper with Keith and lashes out at him, they have a big argument as Keith is trying to save his relationship with her and Rosie decides to leave but Demi can't let her mum leave on her own and goes with her. Just a thought.  :Ponder:

----------


## crazygirl

> I have a feeling that Rosie and Demi won't die now, i think everything will kick off at the wedding and Rosie finally loses her temper with Keith and lashes out at him, they have a big argument as Keith is trying to save his relationship with her and Rosie decides to leave but Demi can't let her mum leave on her own and goes with her. Just a thought.


 i agree with you i dont think they will die either they will start a new life together somewhere

----------


## Richie_lecturer

They are NOT dying - official.

----------


## di marco

> They are NOT dying - official.


really? where did you get that from?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I heard it on the (reliable) grapevine.  :Smile:

----------


## crazygirl

> I heard it on the (reliable) grapevine.


 well if you know what happens tell us

----------


## JustJodi

> I heard it on the (reliable) grapevine.


pssssssssssstttttttt can u tell me where the story is ??? I promise I won't tell this lot where I got the info from,,  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

A friend at Aunty Beeb, though I thought everyone knew they didn't die anyway.  It's been in the magazines I'm sure, so hardly a secret.  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> A friend at Aunty Beeb, though I thought everyone knew they didn't die anyway.  It's been in the magazines I'm sure, so hardly a secret.


Well it said on the eastenders website that the door has been left open for Rosie and Demi to return so i don't think they will die.  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

> Well it said on the eastenders website that the door has been left open for Rosie and Demi to return so i don't think they will die.


Even so, I find it stupid that they say that considering that the pair were sacked.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Even so, I find it stupid that they say that considering that the pair were sacked.


I don't think they were sacked as such, i just think the producers found a really good plotline for Rosie and Demi to work with which would pave the way for them to leave.

----------


## Kim

> I don't think they were sacked as such, i just think the producers found a really good plotline for Rosie and Demi to work with which would pave the way for them to leave.


Even so, they could have consulted them first, like they did with Alex Fearns (Trevor.) Gerry and Shana said they had been fired, which must mean that they were not consulted before the producers decided to use the storyline at this time.

----------


## crazygirl

well after watching tonights episode i think it is obvious that demi & rosie are just going to walk out on Kieth

----------

